# Question for all the NC40-45 girls.



## User67 (Jul 16, 2008)

What's your favorite matte highlight color?


----------



## alehoney (Jul 16, 2008)

Blanc type


----------



## n_c (Jul 16, 2008)

Brule (sp?) by Mac...oh wait that's a satin! Sorry


----------



## Starry (Jul 16, 2008)

Arena, it is not matte but it does not have any shimmer, I believe it is a Satin.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 16, 2008)

Does concealer count? I've seen people use just a cream concealer for a natural, non-shimmer highlight and then they set it with a powder.


----------



## bellamac (Jul 16, 2008)

I like Orb as a highlight.  HTH


----------



## landonsmother (Jul 16, 2008)

rice paper or bamboo.  i believe that rice paper isn't a matte but there's not many shimmer. i also LOVE vanilla e/s & pigment.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 17, 2008)

Bisque!!  Love love love it.  I have also been using Daisychain, which is a bit more yellow and it's a satin, I think.


----------



## marielle78 (Jul 17, 2008)

blanc type


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jul 17, 2008)

Bamboo! Without a doubt.


----------



## hr44 (Jul 17, 2008)

brule' it's not matte but it doesn't have shimmer to it.


----------



## devin (Jul 18, 2008)

brule, bisque, orb, vanilla


----------

